# Sony Cybershot W80



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought a Sony Cybershot W80 digi cam today from Sony world for 15k on EMI, Total cost 15.5K.

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/8526/dsc00921sp2.jpg

I needed this for as point & shoot camera which even my mom can use, the good thing I liked in this is that once I have manually set the exposure, autofocus etc.....it's just point & shoot.

The digi cam's memory card which is a Memory Stick Pro duo similar to the one I use in my Sony Ericsson K750i. 

Now, I use ACDSee 10 & Photoshop CS3 for all my digital image management & editing, but due to this digicam I switced to Adobe Lightroom which is a tad better cos even my family members & sisters can use Lightroom. Photoshop is over kill for them. Lightroom automatically copies the photos from memory card, makes a folder with today's date & copies them to the computer & deletes from the memory card. Colour correcting images, resizing them etc is also very easy in Lightroom.

Bundled with the camera were the usual stuff

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W80 camera
NP-BG1 rechargeable lithium-ion battery
Battery charger
Wrist strap
USB + A/V cable
CD-ROM featuring Picture Motion Browser and drivers
1 GB Memory Stick Pro duo free
The charger is a seperate device, you have to take the battery out of the camera, put it in the device & then charge using a wall charger. It would have been better if Sony would have provided USB charging too. This is now the charger looks like..

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/815/camerabatteryga7.jpg

The good thing I liked about this camera was that it can capture videos at 640X480 pixel at 30 FPS. That's near DVD quality videos, but it captures in MPEG Codec format due to which file size are huge. Capturing in MP4 would have been better.

The face detection system works flawless, & just like any K series phone from Sony having autofocus, in this camera to activate autofocus press the click button halfway to hear a familiar tone, which means it has focused automatically. For my usage, ISO 200 works flawlessly.

The menu system is good & the changes u make show up immediately on the LCD. I still have to buy a pouch for the camera.

Another good thing is that If i capture a movie, I can output it directly to a TV with the bundled Cable.

Here are some of the unedited pics taken from the cam. I decided to take the pics at 3 MP cos anything more then that is not required.

*www.flickr.com/photos/gxsaurav/2102775429/

*www.flickr.com/photos/gxsaurav/2102775433/

Now, I m not a review writer & I still have to play with the cam, so you can read a better review here.

More to come....


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats on ur New buy 
looks like a Gr8 Cam also nice Simple Review


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, i was misleaded with the thread name.
I was shocked to see a Cybershot Walkman.


----------



## anurag_online (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I hve Canon S5IS..

*www.flickr.com/photos/anuragbhateja

Have a look 

And yes it show 7.2 MP but this matter only if the sensor is according to that. If the image sensor is small then there is no use of 7 MP lens.

My cam is 8 MP with effective 8MP!!! also it has 12x optical zoom. Th cam relly rocks in quality it gives. The super fine quality of image can be pinted on A3 size wih best quality easily. Also it has many modes for both amatures and pros.


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ Anurag bhai plz post a Detailed Review


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2007)

On the advice of anurag, I have decided to keep the settings at auto right now & will play with the exposure & AF settings one by one...

Oh! & I m back to ACDSee, ditched Lightroom. All my sister has to do is to connect the camera & copy files.

I also checked the TV out of the Camera, well...Videos play gorgeous on my LG Flatron TV (4 years old model)


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2007)

which is the cam u used to take the pic of the cam thats a sexy cam too 

btw i got the *Sony t200* for 15k without bill  it rox my uncle took it said u get another 1


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

gx_saurav

u must have purchased Sony DSC T200

this was available at 19990rs. 2months back and now it is available in 14990

so this is better to purchase in 15000 rather than w80.
nways w80 is very decent digi cam...
congrats on purchasing it


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

how is sony t200 mate ? did you fiddle with it . how are the pictures . . post a review please .


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2007)

i fiddled with it boy i damn fiddled with it for 3 days (i was banned the whole time so the review was shelved)

* The touch screen is simply spectacular 3.5"* i mean damn that screen is so cool u jus love clicking with it

* The video shooting *is mind blowing i took 20 min vdos and saw them on a tv the audio was very clear from a digi cam it is better than expectations atleast IMHO and the video well on the 29" it was a treat to watch 

*The fotographs during the day *- oh man boy  have no words to describe them full hd 1080p the pix are gorgeous

i uploaded a very few of them in full size on devainart:

*mav3.deviantart.com/gallery/ - the 3 pix u see are the cam's result me and my brother went berserk and took a lot of pix and there are pix which are more beautiful than these

during the day this cam was nothing short of spectacular

but the *night pix were a lil disappointing *werent so clear not bad but didnt come out as beautiful 

*The zoom *OMG the zoom i took nudes in Goa from a distance where the subject wont even realize im clicking them and damn the pics were crystal

* The software:

* i just loved it

*There is a music while slideshow option *u have *4 pre-loaded tunes *which play while watching a slideshow on the cam - i mean how cool is that it just makes the slideshow viewing on a 3.5" a really good experience

and guess what *u can load ur own tunes* to be played

image editing basic *image editing features like rotating; resizing; red eye on the cam itself *and u can *save the re-sized image in hd or vga *upto u which again is something wow

ok what else was there ....

ya again the software - *face recognition it will detect a face and focus on it *u even have the option of manually clicking on a part which is a face so the cam focuses on it; it also has a *smile recog *thingy but i couldnt get it to work properly so cant say now

*The cam as is looks very sexy *the black 1 is too sexy man though i liked the maroon 1 in pics but wasnt available

Theres a lot more in the software which iv forgotten like *u have cliparts *which allow u to fiddle with the image which was fun u had footballs; hearts; clouds all sorts of stuff

and yeah this reminds me there are *15 pre-defined frames for the images *which is seriously 1 cool feature add frames to ur image within the cam all touch

*now the bad: *

*other than the night mode *which i didnt find so upto the mark (after tweaking with the modes too) the problem is that the camera is *very thin and flash bulb is positioned at the top left* of the cam so while holding the cam to take pix is a lil un-comfortable as its a weird finger position u need to take much like u need to hold the cam with 2 fingers of ur left land thumb down and middle or pointer on top else *chances of ur fingers covering part of the lens are more *(iv screwed some good pix like that but in such cases the auto-resize feature is handy)

damn i just posted a full review of a device i used 3 weks ago and i still remmber every bit of those 3 days so u can well imagine what the device is like 

for 15k without bill theres no cam that match it 

*Sony Page for T200*

PS: im not so excited about technological gadgets generally and am known for being very critical but this baby just made me go bonkers


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

. . so its a good one  . . i will buy a cam sometime later in next year . just for point click . but its sad that you gave it away . . snatch it from your uncle mate


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

. . so its a good one  . . i will buy a cam sometime later in next year . just for point click . but its sad that you gave it away . . snatch it from your uncle mate


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2007)

> which is the cam u used to take the pic of the cam thats a sexy cam too


 
That's my "personal Camera", K750i 



> this was available at 19990rs. 2months back and now it is available in 14990
> 
> so this is better to purchase in 15000 rather than w80.
> nways w80 is very decent digi cam...
> congrats on purchasing it


 
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why does all the advice is coming after I have purchased the cam. Anyway, T200 was 24k so had to skip it.

I tried the videos, uploading one video i made of my doggie today, I m converting videos to DivX cos that's the best for archiving at 1 mbps bitrate. Quicktime H.264 is good but it takes lots of time to encode in H.264

*cid-eccd256d4687f1cc.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Files/Munmun.mp4

Just took some more pics of the day light, that's my garden,...

*www.flickr.com/photos/gxsaurav/2105247412/



> *The zoom *OMG the zoom i took nudes in Goa from a distance where the subject wont even realize im clicking them and damn the pics were crystal


 
Nooooooooooooooo that's the only reason to buy this cam....iMav where were u 2 days ago..

(P.S - Send me those pics ASAP )



> *There is a music while slideshow option *u have *4 pre-loaded tunes *which play while watching a slideshow on the cam - i mean how cool is that it just makes the slideshow viewing on a 3.5" a really good experience
> 
> and guess what *u can load ur own tunes* to be played
> 
> image editing basic *image editing features like rotating; resizing; red eye on the cam itself *and u can *save the re-sized image in hd or vga *upto u which again is something wow


 
All these are there in W80 too. 



> Theres a lot more in the software which iv forgotten like *u have cliparts *which allow u to fiddle with the image which was fun u had footballs; hearts; clouds all sorts of stuff
> 
> and yeah this reminds me there are *15 pre-defined frames for the images *which is seriously 1 cool feature add frames to ur image within the cam all touch


 
nice.... 

I m planning to go out today, will take pics of outside places...then have to study for SNAP too...c ya


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this better than Canon Powershot A710s??


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 12, 2007)

i always prefer my Canon


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn...now I m feeling bad for  my purchase, Canon has 6X optical zoom...

but canon is also big, & not that good of a point & shoot cam like cybershot.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Damn...now I m feeling bad for my purchase, Canon has 6X optical zoom...
> 
> but canon is also big, & not that good of a point & shoot cam like cybershot.


 
i think canon is always guru in cam world, as how apple in i-pod's,no need to worry already you purchased cybershot, what we can do now


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2007)

> no need to worry already you purchased cybershot, what we can do now


 
I can still use Photoshop to enhance the Pics


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I can still use Photoshop to enhance the Pics



great, which version are you using


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 12, 2007)

I also bought the W80...
I also got it for 15k...
Detailed review coming up in a few days


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2007)

1 thing i liked about the t200 is that it records vdos in mpg which a hell lot better than my previous nikon's mov; mpgs plays on most comps and easy to convert


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 12, 2007)

^^Its not specific to T200...Its what all Sony Digicams do...
I think Canon also records in mpg...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2007)

^^^ ya, & that is bad. Direct DivX recording would have been better


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 12, 2007)

Too much to expect from a digicam processor...
BTW just wondering if W80 Bionz processor is capable of that coz its used in SLR cams so must be powerful.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2007)

Who knows, I uploaded some more pics of today on my flickr account. Have a look

Here is a pic of my K750i running Mac OS X 

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/4633/dsc00175hk0.jpg


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

me too using 750 . . the thing is the joy stick is becoming sad stick


----------



## go4saket (Dec 18, 2007)

Dont want to depress you but I guess you should have gone for W200 without bill in arounf 12.5K. Its a 12 MP camera and the results just cant be compared...


----------



## nix (Dec 20, 2007)

hey gx, on the camera its written full 1080p.. can you tell me what that means...? you can take HD quality pics?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 21, 2007)

Close Competition in this segment r betweeen ....

Sony T200
Sony W80
& Canon A710s!!

Is there any other very good model in this same busget of 14K-16K???

Any1 used all three???


So frnds wat came can i go for wat reason??
Pls let me know....

I am very much intrested towards.. T200 bcoz of its high defn video...

@iMAv & gx Saurav: Nice review...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 22, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Close Competition in this segment r betweeen ....
> 
> Sony T200
> Sony W80
> ...


 
Depends on your budget....W80 is good but if you can pay for T200 , do so.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey mav where did u get it for 15k?
 alfa?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 22, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Depends on your budget....W80 is good but if you can pay for T200 , do so.



T200 is arnd 25K  

I tought it wuld be less than 20k with bill... But imav got it so cheap!!

*i)W80 vs T70
ii)Also Canon IXUS 70 vs Canon Powershot A710IS
Any1 help me with this comparision...

iii)2k difference between Canon iXUS70 & 75 is worth?? I c only Display size differ! 

iv)Wat v call the lens in T series..?? Is that liquid lens??
*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 22, 2007)

@GxSaurav, how much is the Down Payment and what is Monthly EMI, I am too wanna buy a cam


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 22, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> @GxSaurav, how much is the Down Payment and what is Monthly EMI, I am too wanna buy a cam


 
Rs 5.5k first installament & then about Rs 1300 each month for 8 months from Sony World


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks...not a bad deal


----------



## Pravas (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it waterproof????


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 23, 2007)

Pravas said:
			
		

> Is it waterproof????


 
No way I m going to check tht


----------



## Indyan (Dec 23, 2007)

Gx how long does it take to capture the snap after pressing the button? Is it a significant enough delay?


----------



## Pravas (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok i am planning to get the T20 rather than w80. Cuz i gathered this info, Can any one tell me the price the ofiicial Website india says that its 13990/-:__

The main difference between the two is the form factor and target market. The T series is ultra-slim and really targeted toward someone who likes fashionable gadgets. The W series is less fashion-oriented, but still attractive-looking. As far as lens complexity, the *W80* probably will perform a bit better in that department.

- The  *W80* is 7.2 MP vs the 8.1MP T20
- Same zoom
- LCD is same size, but the T20 has 230K pixels while the  *W80* has 115K pixels
- same shooting modes
- both have Super SteadyShot
- same battery, but  *W80* gets estimated 340 shots while T20 gets estimated 380 shots per charge
- burst mode on  *W80* can do approx 2.8 fps while the T20 can do 2.2 fps
- same movie modes
- similar shutter lag and release lag numbers


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 23, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Gx how long does it take to capture the snap after pressing the button? Is it a significant enough delay?


 
It's instant, Shutter speed is very fast


----------



## Ankit (Dec 28, 2007)

Dear friends,
There is one very good camera which has not been discussed so far Nikon s510.  I'll keep my observations to ultracompact camera ( not even compact ones)

First let me quote grey market Appx. prices:
Sony W80 8200/-
Sony T20  9600/-
Nikon s51  9200/-
Nikon s510 9800/-
Canon Ixus 860 IS no idea but shld be arnd 14k
canon Ixus950 IS shld be arnd 13k
Sony T70 Around 13-14k
Fujifilm f50fd around 12k
All prices are for camera only.. storage card extra

The best camera is undoubtebly is canon ixus 870 IS. but it is costly. Most feature rich is fujifilm f50fd with 12mp, 1/1.6" sensor size and with shutter and aperture priority modes. 
For under 10 k budget ( as the case with me) the toss up is between s510 and T20, T 20 wins in good macro performance (1cm vs 15cm) and battery life while s510 scores in terms of better flash and low light performance as well as slight edge in terms of pic quality, and better F number. Lookswise sony is unbeatable.

For those on a shoe string budget ... they can go for Nikon L12 ultracompact. Grey market arnd 6500/-, and beleive me it even features optical Image stabilisation.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry for double post but Edit option was giving some errors
Sony T70 is 12000/-
Sony T200 is 15500/-


----------



## maximus999 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sony W80 is  12K on homeshop18  .   com too......

*www.homeshop18.com/hs18shop/faces/...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=



iMav said:


> which is the cam u used to take the pic of the cam thats a sexy cam too
> 
> btw i got the *Sony t200* for 15k without bill  it rox my uncle took it said u get another 1



15K for T200.....alfa?? HeeraPanna?? from whr yaar???


----------



## Ankit (Dec 30, 2007)

maximus999 said:


> 15K for T200.....alfa?? HeeraPanna?? from whr yaar???



at both places 15 -16 K
T70 for 11k now...
T20 not available


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2007)

alfa now its 14750


----------



## napster007 (Jan 2, 2008)

i had bought the w80 2 months ago for 14.5k. i saw this thread and decided to join the conversation. btw, nice rev gx_saurav

The Sony DSC W80 is one of the many pocket sized digital cameras on the market. This model has seven megapixels and a three times zoom lens. With so many digital cameras of this type to choose from it is often hard to say why a camera stands out from its competitors. The attractions of thw DSC W80 include value for money, ease of use and a fast shutter response.

Image Quality 
Running through the tests starting with the first outdoor shot, focusing is sharp enough, but not quite in the league of more expensive models. Focusing levels are retained as you move out towards the edges of the shot. The glare of the sun causes a small amount of detail to be lost where the sun reflects directly off the boats in the picture. Colours look good to me, although if I am being fussy there is a degree of noise showing in the sky. 

The DSC W80 finds the next outdoor shot a tougher test and focusing is not as sharp in this photo. This is a common theme in my tests and the distance between the camera and the scene makes it harder to maintain focusing. 

With the lens zoomed in to its full capacity the third outdoor shot works quite well. Again I can see the glare of the sun causing a problem on areas of the boats. Detail is lost in these areas. 

As I have already mentioned I like the colours produced by Sony digital cameras. Looking at all the outdoor scenic shots together with the specific colour test I think the levels are about right. This is a matter of personal taste, but the colours are vivid without overpowering you. 

The outdoor portrait is another example of the way the colours work. Here they add some warmth to the photo without adding too much of an orange tint as some cameras do. This is another sharp photo. 

My lowlight tests are passed easily by the DSC W80. Even in very lowlight I found the camera was able to focus as long as it is within range for the auto focus illuminator to work. Focusing is some way above average in both my portrait and extreme lowlight test. Unfortunately as with other Sony digital cameras red eye is a problem. 

The macro shot is o.k. without being anything special. It is sharp enough, but there is a very slight blue tinge to the photo as the camera doesn't quite cope with the artificial lighting. 

Up to ISO 400 the camera performs reasonably well. After this level picture quality slides down hill. The maximum ISO rating you can use is ISO 3200. Personally I wouldn't look to use this setting!

Shutter Lag

This is an area where the DSC W80 excels. It is the fastest camera I have tested for sometime. I was able to take a single photo in 0.15 seconds and five photos in 5.08 seconds. That's an outstanding performance. With the flash on it took a single photo in 0.28 seconds and five photos in 12.69 seconds. That beats the time recorded by many cameras with the flash off. 

Style: You can take your pick when it comes to colour. The DSC W80 is available in silver, black white and pink. It has an aluminium body. Otherwise it is a fairly standard looking digital camera and is just about small enough to fit into a pocket.

Dimensions: 91 x 58 x 22.9mm 

Weight: 124g

Batteries: Lithium ion. Battery and charger supplied. Sony suggest you should be able to take in the region of 340 shots between charges.

Memory cards: 31mb built in memory (enough for around fourteen photos). Also compatible with Memory Stick Duo and Memory Stick Duo Pro cards

Points I like: 
Low shutter lag - viewfinder - ease of use 

Where it could improve:
Red eye 

Verdict: 
I like the Sony DSC W80. With virtually no shutter delay you should always get your shot with this camera. In lowlight the camera performs well (shame about the red eye!) and is capable of taken a decent shot outside. Worth a look if you are looking for a good value for money, pocket sized digital camera. 

menus :

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/sony-dsc-W80-resolution.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday i tested IXUS 70, W80 and T70. Among the three, I felt IXUS70 had the better overall quality.

When I zoomed in using IXUS 70, there was lot of distortion when seen in LCD but once I took shot, the image was damn clear and crisp, even in lowlight, it performed really well, unlike W80 that didn't have good lowlight image quality.

just my thought.

GK Vale price of IXUS 70 : Rs.14.5k
Price at canon dealer in SP Road (extremely trusted dealer) Vishal Infotech : Rs.11.7k


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

IXUS..hmm, How did I missed that, but anyway...no matter which camera I buy obviously the pics will need editing in photoshop anyway


----------



## max_demon (Jan 2, 2008)

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6371/48588774ws8.gif


Hey whatz the price of A710IS , i really like that camera . 

and which is the best point and shoot camera in 10k range
i want to setup A710IS as point and shoot , can i do?


----------



## Pravas (Jan 2, 2008)

A Nice Review of cameras *www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/digital-cameras/our-favorite-digicams-of-2007/24811/0


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

max_demon said:


> *img150.imageshack.us/img150/6371/48588774ws8.gif
> 
> 
> Hey whatz the price of A710IS , i really like that camera .
> ...



I would recommend you to stretch your budget to 12k and try the following cam's:

1) Canon IXUS 70
2) Olympus FE-280
3) Olympus FE-820.

in the order of preference.


----------



## Ankit (Jan 9, 2008)

Ixus 70 performs good by only in the hand of a good photgrapher when you compare it with Sony T-70. It is an obvious winner with w80. The best one as i said earlier is Ixus 860 IS. BTW on 31st dec I purchased one Sony T70 for 11000/- (without bill)


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes. I agree that 860IS is a clear winner and i would give it a 10/10.

I tried IXUS 70 in various conditions from sunrise to midnight and it was really good. Looks like am a good photographer


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont know guys about the 860is as compared to t200 - t200 full HD stills; 3.5" Touch screen and to top it off t200 looks sexier


----------



## abtibz (Jul 26, 2008)

hey guys...
i too hav Sony W80 point & shoot camera.
i brought it thru my frnd in USA for about 7.5K in January this yr...
initially it gave me awesum shots, but off late the _noise_ in the photos hav increased to such a level that im gettin edgy with the photos i click. 
i will post, for u guys, few of my old n new photos, all unedited. 
if any1 of u knows wot could b the possible reason for the noise level &/or if u hav a remedy 2 reduce noise, do lemme know.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 27, 2008)

small update - 
only T series of sony is made in japan
rest like W / s series is made in china/taiwan/koria.

i know this coz i purchased T100 almost a year ago in tokyo.
i knew if i get T200 my friends will spoil it due to touch screen to i took T100.
it takes some time to get command on it.... but its a nice one 
best part is so compact u can carry like a mobile anywhwere...


----------

